# we did our first push



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

just thought i'd share some crappy pics from Thursday morning. contract don't start till nov.1st. had to wait to the ok to plow. all extra's


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

good to see some snow starting to get pushed, I wonder if the bird got snow..


----------



## sweetcutgrass (Sep 3, 2012)

very nice still green up here !!


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

You lucky SOB...nice to see someone has snow, I'm actually about to go cut my grass. Can't wait for snow.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BC Handyman;1656735 said:


> good to see some snow starting to get pushed, I wonder if the bird got snow..


No, it didn't go far enough inland, except if you're in a high spot like grf is.

There was a fair amount of snow along areas of the lakeshore from that storm, but not Kzoo. Or GR.

Glad it stayed up your way. I'm not that ready for it yet.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

lol love your sig mark


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BC Handyman;1656908 said:


> lol love your sig mark


Which one?

Lots of history to both.


----------

